# Hiding Filters and heaters



## jbgd99 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm looking for a creative way to hide my filter and heater. I don't want to use fake plants. The tank is already "establised", so I will not be putting together an Aquaterra background.

Can I tie java moss around filter and heater?  The tank is 24" tall, so it's tough to use anything that would go from the bottom of the tank, all the way up, without looking odd.

The pic below is of the tank, however I have added and moved around some rocks since the pic was taken. I think the filter and heater stick out like a sore thumb.

All help is appreciated!


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

the only you could really do would be going against what you want to do and that is more rocks and plants maybe driftwood. You would still see the heater with the java moss as youd need to completely cover it in my eyes and you dont really want to cover the heater. With the tank being tall, i think that more rocks built up would be nice. Ofcourse its your preference.


----------



## jbgd99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have a resource or can you let me know, how I can stack rocks in the tank that high? I am by no means any type of engineer, but I would think rocks stacked that high could easily topple over....


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine are hidden-


----------



## jbgd99 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just cant see myself putting together a background like that. Can i stack rocks that high you think?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

jbgd99 said:


> I just cant see myself putting together a background like that. Can i stack rocks that high you think?


I'd personally suggest a tall plant- live or artificial. Stacking to the very top of the aquarium makes me nervous for the safety of the fish and the tank.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

imagination is the key, you need flatish rocks that wont topple, you need to build it like your building a wall, feeling to see if its stable enough. It takes a bita time to get it right and making sure it wont topple is the biggest priority, it will give your fish caves and hidy holes also.

You could try and move the heater towards the right side where the filter is and concentrate on building in that corner so you have hiden whats behind the rocks. If you get me??


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

aaronjunited said:


> imagination is the key, you need flatish rocks that wont topple, you need to build it like your building a wall, feeling to see if its stable enough. It takes a bita time to get it right and making sure it wont topple is the biggest priority, it will give your fish caves and hidy holes also.
> 
> *You could try and move the heater towards the right side where the filter is and concentrate on building in that corner so you have hiden whats behind the rocks.* If you get me??


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

I looked and looked, but didn't find anywhere that said it was a bad idea, so I have my heater installed horizontally in my tank near the bottom. I bought a protector for it in case something would fall on it. It is mounted about 3 inches above my substrate line with a bubble wand directly underneath it. I have not had any problems for several months. I have it directly in the middle of my tank and I have tested my water temperature at all 8 corners of my tank with a digital thermometer, coming to the conclusion it is as effective, if not more, than when I had it mounted vertically.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

i always put my heater at an angle in the tank.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

jbgd99 said:


> I just cant see myself putting together a background like that. Can i stack rocks that high you think?


Ever hear of feather rock? Some people refer to it as Featherstone or pumice. Feather rock is a type of lava rock. It can be bought at most landscaping stores. It is VERY light weight. So you can stack it and add a lot to your tank without adding all the weight. Plus, it is very rough and porus so when you stack it, it kinda "sticks" together b/c it's not slick like slate, river rock, and other smooth surface rocks. Feather rock is so light weight that it floats in water...but all you have to do to get it to sink is to boil it a few mins then directly dip it in a bucket of cold water..then it will sink. This gets the air bubbles out of it. I know because I have a lot of feather rock in my 55 gallon right now and I did a lot of research about it before I bought some. All I could find around here were big pieces of feather rock, but it's easy to cut and reshape. I cut it down into smaller pieces and then I stacked them on top of each other in my tank. My rock piles are very high, plus it gives all my fish cool caves to swim in and out of. Feather rock has a lot of positive qualities about it. Just research it and you'll find out. So, using feather rock is one way to help hide you filter intake tube and heater.

I have a Rena xp4 filter and they make a heater called the Rena Smartheater that takes the place of the intake tube on the filter. That's what I have in my 55 gallon. I think there is another type of heater like the Rena Smartheater that is available now but I'm not sure what type of filter it fits. The Rena Smartheater is completely black and it blends into my black background perfectly. The feather rocks I have are also black/grey.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Get a sump!

I recently set up a sump for my 55g. I was originally going to hide my heater and HOB intake behind a large stack of rocks. Which, by the way, is pretty tough unless you have alot of room for a large base or you are using flat rocks like slate. But I ended up using the sump as a wet/dry and putting my heater right in the sump before the return. Now my tank has a nice clean look. The only equipment I have in the actual tank are the overflow, the return, and the heater's temperature sensor. All of which are black and can only be seen if your really looking for them.

You can set up a sump for pretty cheap, the only expensive part is the pump. But if a sump is not an option I would say that stacking a few medium pieces of driftwood infront of your heater and HOB intake would be alot easier than making a rock pile.


----------



## jbgd99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Went to the LFS (Elys) and got some rocks! Will try to build it up and switch it around tonight. I'll send a before and after pic. Would love to hear more advice on how you all think I can best "design" this aquarium, my decorating skills are weak to say the least!


----------



## kevivoe (Mar 27, 2010)

Ask yourself this question. How many PSI can glass take before rupture? Then re-consider 20" of stacked rock on a glass plate in a filled aquarium. If you have ONE pea gravel under the stacked rock you have a very high PSI (pounds per square inch) ...

Mot people use eggcrate under large rocks to spread the load. I would use fake foam rocks for this project ... or a beautiful 3D background.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

As long as you stack the rocks before you put your substrate in there sould be no problem. Plus, the bottom pane of glass is tempered. Its very hard to break this stuff.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think Dook had the right idea if you don't want a sump, background or plants. A horizontal heater hides behind lower rock piles than a vertical one. And Tokyo is also right that to build a waterline-high pile of rocks requires a large base. For mbuna this is OK because you literally want to fill the entire tank anyway. But maybe not for all fish.


----------



## jbgd99 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, now that I had nightmares of my tank shattering and spilling 55g of water on my hardwood living room floor, please verify. In order for me to build up this rock pile, I will need to remove my substrate, THEN stack the rocks, and put the substrate back in??
Much bigger project thank i anticipated. 
If so, that i need to remove the substrate, I've heard that using a dustpan to remove substrate works well. Any other advice? 
If not, GREAT!!


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Its not completely necessary, but for a large pile of rocks I would recommend it. If your substrate shifts under the rocks at all it could topple. This especially important with fish that like to dig, like mbuna.

You don't have to completely remove you substrate though. What I did was just push it all to one side so I could place my base rocks on the bottom pane of glass, then moved it back around those rocks.


----------



## Primate (Nov 25, 2009)

Why not just grow tall plants like wisteria or temple?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Definitely scrape away the substrate under the rocks and don't leave grains. That way the fish can not dig out the substrate underneath and topple them. Also no substrate underneath to catch dirt, requiring cleaning.


----------



## jbgd99 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I need to do more work, specifically buy all the same type of rock and build up the opposite side of the tank.










It does have a bunch of different mini caves. Im thinking this is a work in progress...
Interested in your input. 
Thanks










and here is the tank before...


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I definitely think its an improvement from the original setup.

I'm kind of liking the different types of rocks jumbled together too.


----------



## westcoastkid (May 24, 2010)

At most LFS you can find  these fake plants used for lizard terariums that are 2 feet long or more and 10 or 12 inches wide. They stick to the back of the tank with a suction cup and move really naturally with the water. They do a great job of hiding everything, cleanable, removeable, and don't cost that much or damage anything like glass.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah but all that stacking is taking away from the flow of your filter intake.


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

That stack would make me nervous, looks a little top heavy, unbalanced and not too secure. Be careful when cleaning not to bump it.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Seriously!^


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I come from limestone country so this may be a bit harder in your end of the world. For my large tanks where I need tall structure, I use driftwood or large pieces of limestone. Limestone often comes in 3-4 inch sheets. I might suggest rather than stacking more which does become more of a hazard as you go up, use a single large piece of limestone laid on edge. Limestone should be found at landscape stone yards??? Never tried to find any in your part of the world but might be worth a try. I will try to get a picture of what I'm talking. Limestone is pretty soft(For rock) and cuts well so that you could cut a flat bottom which will stand solid. Then the other rocks can lean against it making them somewhat more stable.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Something like this maybework for you? This is a rock I grubbed out of the back fence and it has some dirt on it but if cut off at the bottom it would make a stable rock to reach 24" high.


----------

